# Gear Lever Knob



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

Ours came flying off yesterday whilst on the road, no problem 'cept for the hole in the palm of my hand where the lever gouged in each time I had to change gear. So the question is, is the knob just the bog standard "van" item as fitted on Fiat Ducato vans and is the replacement simply banged on with a rubber mallet or something?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Araldite it back into position.

A regular occurance.
Dave p


----------



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

*Gar Lever Knob*

Only trouble is Dave half of the inside of the knob has broken off in the process, have tried some of that "repair weld putty" the stuff you mix together and it allegedly sets solid. Trouble is, as you can't see it you don't know how much is making contact and not getting in the way of the spring. Thus the reason for the question.
Mike


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*eBay*

eBay!


----------



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

Thanks both, but back to my question...." is the knob just the bog standard "van" item as fitted on Fiat Ducato vans and is the replacement simply banged on with a rubber mallet or something?"
Mike


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes.


----------

